# Just picked up a KG251 Team



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

I found it in a guys yard while looking at some old wheels he had listed on craigslist.

I paid $200 for it, probably could of got it for less but didn't have time to haggle.


It is in decent shape except no fork, the paint is faded and decals have been scratched. 

One of the black plastics that finish the interior cable routing is missing, also there is a small black plastic that looks like a cable housing guide on the head tube but only one is present. 

The seat tube has screw holes what appears to be a "braze-on" holder, but the plate that would be there as a braze-on is not there as well. 

The seat binder was gone too. 

There are no cracks or huge gouges, the paint around the lugs is intact. 

Did I just step in a pile of poo with this frame? Or can I restore her to a nice little down tube shifter cruiser without bankrupting myself on little parts?

Chas? Dave? other resident Look-a-philes give me some info please.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

de.abeja said:


> I found it in a guys yard while looking at some old wheels he had listed on craigslist.
> 
> I paid $200 for it, probably could of got it for less but didn't have time to haggle.
> 
> ...


I can help with most of those parts, just send me a PM with a list of what you need and your address. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Chas you have PM.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Pic up


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Partial build pic. NM my messy garage.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

See the faded paint? It has more on the other side.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

Great find on the frame de.abeja...

I mentioned in the other thread of owning the exact same model as yours. It looked a lot better...as a matter of fact, the paint looked very good , especially in the sun. 

I wonder if someone tried to remove the clearcoat or something...

At any rate it is a very nice riding bike that was unique in the crowd. It's actually a very versitle bike that accepts slightly larger than "racing" tires if desired. This frame is a refreshing diversion from all the new copy cat branded carbon frames flooding the market. You should enjoy this find a lot.

Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

You are right about the bigger tires, the first thing I did was see how easily my wheels with 25's on fit. My Dad is wanting a bike so I think I am going to give it to him after a few "test rides"


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is an aftermarket seatpost binder? or source for OEM parts besides Ebay? I am still looking for the headtube cable guides, the binder, front derailleur bracket, and top tube cable guide finishers. Can we buy them from Look still?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

de.abeja said:


> Does anyone know if there is an aftermarket seatpost binder? or source for OEM parts besides Ebay? I am still looking for the headtube cable guides, the binder, front derailleur bracket, and top tube cable guide finishers. Can we buy them from Look still?


Excelsports.com in Boulder used to sell the binder bolt. You can call or email them


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Dave, they still sell it! Now to find the rest of the stuff.


----------



## virtualelvis (Jun 14, 2010)

*Look KG 251*

did you like the bike once it was built? I'm looking at buying one.. thanks Dwight in New Orleans


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a Look KG221. It has a crack in the seattube by the front derailleur mount. I saw a similar Look in the Look tent at the eTape with a clamp on front derailleur. I've just today bolted a band on one on. It's either that or nothing.

I had to find a new rear mech hanger, which turned out to the be same as the Look 555. I found a cheap seatpost which also fitted.

Did you find the front derailleur mount? Where in the world are you?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

This is an old thread

I to would like to know how this eneded up 

i am a fan of the older looks 

As for Chas! I am not sure if he still works for Look 

Twiggy


----------

